# Party Poker 250000 Grenze?



## Wendigo (7. Februar 2010)

Immer wenn ich bei PartyPoker über 250000 an Spielchips besitze wird mir beim nächsten Spielstart 250 000 angezeigt. Ich habe so schon ca ne 1 000 000 an Gewinn verloren. Woran liegt das?


----------



## tanerk3 (10. September 2010)

Haloo Wendigo bei mir das Gleiche problem langsam hab ich kein bock mehr !!!

Irgendjemand eine Lösung ???


----------

